# Conor McGregor vs RDA



## Poccington (Feb 1, 2016)

So, March 5th will see Conor McGregor make an attempt at holding two titles at the same time when he faces RDA.

Looking at the fight itself, I just can't back against Conor. RDA will be rightly considered the favourite but Conor is so far proving to be quite the enigma in the UFC. Talks massive amounts of shit, backs it all up and of course you have the Aldo KO as the cherry on top.

Either way, I'm looking forward to the fight and what should be Conor's first real test in the UFC.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 7, 2016)

Greg Jackson is our honorary squadron commander (and honetsly the nicest dude and most humble guy you would ever meet)- but I asked him specifically about this. He said, "I mean, just wait. Connor does 100% of his talking to sell fights, but in reality he's a humble dude that just fights and is respectful when it's time to fight. "

I bet on Connor, and I'll be surprised if anything else happens other thank a decisive win for McGregor.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah, Connor is the real deal......can't wait to watch this.......:-"


----------



## Poccington (Feb 23, 2016)

RDA has pulled out of the fight due to a foot injury.

Fuck the world.


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 24, 2016)

I have to say that with Dos Anjos the broken foot sucks.


Buuuuuuut now the it's McGregor and Diaz I'm actually fired up about this fight... I'm thinking Diaz takes this one with his reach advantage and the fact that he can take a punch. I swear sometimes I think he purposely catches punches with his face to show how tough he is... Not necessarily the smartest thing.
Z


----------



## Poccington (Feb 25, 2016)

A Conor McGregor 2 weeks out from a full camp spent training for RDA vs. A 2 week camp Nate Diaz?

Diaz is getting buried.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 25, 2016)

ZmanTX said:


> View attachment 14998 I have to say that with Dos Anjos the broken foot sucks.
> 
> 
> Buuuuuuut now the it's McGregor and Diaz I'm actually fired up about this fight... I'm thinking Diaz takes this one with his reach advantage and the fact that he can take a punch. I swear sometimes I think he purposely catches punches with his face to show how tough he is... Not necessarily the smartest thing.
> Z



People thought Jose Aldo could take a punch.

Their opinion changed after he spent 13 seconds in the Octagon with Conor McGregor.....


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2016)

I hope the fight is as good as this press conference:

http://deadspin.com/nate-diaz-accuses-conor-mcgregor-of-steroid-use-at-impr-1761144578

Diaz and McGregor bring out PED accusations, balloon animals at press conference



> McGregor: “I don’t give a fuck either! I tell you, I like Nick’s little bro. I do. I honestly like Nick and Nick’s little bro, you know what I mean? How can you not like him? He’s like a little cholo gangsta from the hood, but at the same time he coaches kids’ jiu jitsu on a Sunday morning and goes on bike rides with the elderly. He makes gun sounds with the right hand and animal balloons with the left hand, so ah ah ah! You’re a credit to the community!”





> McGregor: “You’re a junior infants’ jiu jitsu coach and you teach seminars to eat. You have to teach seminars all across fucking California just to make ends meet, so worry about you—”
> 
> Diaz: “You fight midgets.”
> 
> ...



Animal balloons...midget fights....this is awesome.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm a newcomer to UFC but really starting to get into it. I already know about McGregor. Watched a rerun the other day of Rumble beating the living shit out of some skinny Swedish dude in Stockholm...in about 40 seconds. Nice.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 28, 2016)

I hate the entire Diaz family. Bunch of fakes. I hope McGregor destroys Nate.


----------



## Scubadew (Feb 28, 2016)

Enjoyable watch. I really do hope he crushes Diaz.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 1, 2016)

Scubadew said:


> Enjoyable watch. I really do hope he crushes Diaz.


Great, great post. I am more and more a fan.


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 2, 2016)

"I search for those moments of fatigue where many will give."


----------



## Poccington (Mar 2, 2016)

One of Conor or Nate is guaranteed to try "Stockton Slap" the other at the weigh in or as the ref speaks to them in the centre of the octagon before the fight starts.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 2, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> I hate the entire Diaz family. Bunch of fakes. I hope McGregor destroys Nate.


I can't believe I'm rooting for McGregor...
Reed


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 2, 2016)

Here's the thing though- Conor is fighting WAY up in weight, and Nate doesnt have to cut at all. This favors a fighter taking a fight on no notice- and Nate walks around closer to 170 than Conor does. 

Nate can bang, has a chin, great jiu jitsu. If Conor loses- I mean, this is a big deal right? Isn't Conor taking a huge risk here?! He's literally giving up all the advantage he has. I admire the moxy, but it seems to me like he's risking a lot for no reward.


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 2, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Here's the thing though- Conor is fighting WAY up in weight, and Nate doesnt have to cut at all. This favors a fighter taking a fight on no notice- and Nate walks around closer to 170 than Conor does.
> 
> Nate can bang, has a chin, great jiu jitsu. If Conor loses- I mean, this is a big deal right? Isn't Conor taking a huge risk here?! He's literally giving up all the advantage he has. I admire the moxy, but it seems to me like he's risking a lot for no reward.


 
I think what Conor is risking is the kind of hype and momentum he has going, but that's also what makes me like the guy so much. He walks the walk. He's stated over and over that he'll fight anyone because of how sick he is of people all across UFC talking shit to each other, saying they'll fight, building it up, and never fighting.

Either way it goes...props to both of them for taking the fight on such short notice and at 170.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 5, 2016)

I vote for Connor. Diaz and the Diaz clan need to be taught lessons in humility.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 5, 2016)

Kraptown I forgot this was tonight....totally unprepared!!!!:wall::wall:


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 6, 2016)

Shoulda put money on Diaz!


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 6, 2016)

Holy shit! What a fight. Blood everywhere.

*DIAZ *with an outstanding finish.


----------



## ZmanTX (Mar 6, 2016)

Fuckin Diaz!


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Poccington (Mar 6, 2016)

Conor gassed like a mothafucka, couldn't carry the extra weight well at all. Seemed very sluggish throughout the fight.

The reach advantage Diaz has really caused big problems for Conor and the amount of missed strikes from someone who is usually a very accurate striker was insane. Spent the whole fight chasing a KO that just wasn't gonna come and suffered the consequences.

He'll now stop all the talk of fighting Robbie Lawler because quite frankly, Robbie would ruin him.

It's cool that he took the fight at WW to keep the fans happy but he needs to go away, get back to basics and see how he goes at 155.

Credit to Diaz, he took the strikes and soon as he saw his opportunity to pounce, he took it. Both fighters were very classy post fight too.


----------



## JustMe (Mar 6, 2016)

Poccington said:


> Conor gassed like a mothafucka, couldn't carry the extra weight well at all. Seemed very sluggish throughout the fight.
> 
> The reach advantage Diaz has really caused big problems for Conor and the amount of missed strikes from someone who is usually a very accurate striker was insane. Spent the whole fight chasing a KO that just wasn't gonna come and suffered the consequences.
> 
> ...



Agreed, I think Conor jumped weight too fast...


----------



## AWP (Mar 6, 2016)

The two athletes on the cover of UFC 2? Rousey and McGregor.

Madden curse? More like an EA curse.


----------



## Sendero (Mar 6, 2016)

@amlove21 was right about Conor, going up two weight classes.  That's a lot of weight at that level and it made a difference.  

I enjoyed the Tate vs Holm fight, I like both fighters but was happy to see Tate win the belt.  She's always been right there, the clear 2nd-3rd best but never the champ.  That was a great end to a fight.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 2, 2016)

LOL, I read this whole thread over again. I didn't agree with the Diaz family comments that were made, but didn't/don't wanna dish out a bunch of "disagrees" or "hate's", especially on something like "who we like as fighters". But I cannot disagree with you guys more about the Diaz brothers. I don't care for the gangsta image that comes out of them, but they are a product of their environment and a family who grew up in extreme poverty, and made something of themselves through discipline and martial arts. Any martial artist should understand and respect that... That all said Nick has been a favorite of mine for years, and I think Nate showcased how under rated he has been in UFC 196, He straight took McGregor to BJJ 101 school and the stand up, for a dude who had "10 days to prepare" and get in  there and bang with the likes of McGregor, fuck me running that's impressive... I'm looking forward to UFC 200 and the rematch, full training camps, etc...


----------



## AWP (Apr 19, 2016)

Allegedly McGregor is hanging it up....assuming he's serious.

McGregor tweet: 'I have decided to retire young'


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 19, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Allegedly McGregor is hanging it up....assuming he's serious.
> 
> McGregor tweet: 'I have decided to retire young'



Diaz follows up with the same message - bullshit detectors go into overdrive now.

Nate Diaz responds to Conor McGregor's decision 'to retire young'

My gut says this is some stupid publicity ploy to get more money on a rematch -


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 19, 2016)

Either a ploy to hype the fight, or he is running from Nate. I imagine Nate crushed McGregor a lot more psychologically than he has let on.

McGregor had a camp, Diaz didn't and literally came in off vacation with 10 days to prep, took everything McGregor had and than beat his ass. Going from thinking you can jump around weight classes to get choked to tap by a dude who just got off the beach in Mexico, has got to play hell on his confidence.

$.02


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 19, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> McGregor had a camp, Diaz didn't and literally came in off vacation with 10 days to prep, took everything McGregor had and than beat his ass. Going from thinking you can jump around weight classes to get choked to tap by a dude who just got off the beach in Mexico, has got to play hell on his confidence.
> 
> $.02


Dude he was fighting up 2 weight classes. You can't reach your full potential until you push too far. Seems 2 classes up was too much for him at that time, but to down grade him because of a loss of a Title Match that much above his "normal" class is a stretch.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 19, 2016)

It's official - at least for now.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/04/19/conor-mcgregor-axed-from-ufc-200-refused-to-promote-fight/


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 19, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> Dude he was fighting up 2 weight classes. You can't reach your full potential until you push too far. Seems 2 classes up was too much for him at that time, but to down grade him because of a loss of a Title Match that much above his "normal" class is a stretch.



Nate is a 155'er they both fought out of weight.


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 19, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Nate is a 155'er they both fought out of weight.


McGregor moved up weight to fight Diaz. While Diaz was fighting at that weight.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 20, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> McGregor moved up weight to fight Diaz. While Diaz was fighting at that weight.


Well they were both the same weight, McGregor fights at 145, Diaz fights at 155, and McGregor had a full camp, Diaz had basically nothing. 

I get you, hear you, but the advantage was 110% in McGregor's corner, he straight got beat....and honestly I think he is scared.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2016)

"Did I say 'retired'? I meant to say 'I want more money,' my bad."

McGregor not retired, pursuing UFC 200 fight


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> "Did I say 'retired'? I meant to say 'I want more money,' my bad."
> 
> McGregor not retired, pursuing UFC 200 fight


His statement disagrees.
He says that he was tired of making money for the UFC. He says they "made the monkey dance too much," when he needs to be training. 
So it sounds like his stipulation is he will do the one big press conference and that's it. The rest of the time will be spent training. 

McGregor Retracts Retirement In Lengthy Statement: ‘I’m READY for UFC 200… And My Revenge


----------



## Poccington (Apr 21, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Well they were both the same weight, McGregor fights at 145, Diaz fights at 155, and McGregor had a full camp, Diaz had basically nothing.
> 
> I get you, hear you, but the advantage was 110% in McGregor's corner, he straight got beat....and honestly I think he is scared.



A full camp, which mostly consisted of preparing to fight at 155.

He took the fight at 170, hadn't trained to fight carrying that kinda mass and gassed like fuck... Something he fully acknowledges.

He's carried the UFC on his back for over a year now and is merely asking for the chance to properly prepare for a rematch, rather than jumping through hoops for the next few weeks. It's not exactly an extravagant demand.

I honestly don't see how he can be called scared... He demanded the rematch?


----------



## Poccington (Apr 23, 2016)

So the ill fated press conference took place, without Conor of course... The highlight of which being when Nate completely blind sided Dana White by declaring that if he wasn't fighting Conor well then he wasn't fighting at all. He's completely right as well, his fight style involves him taking a lot of punishment while on his feet and if he has an opportunity to make major money, he deserves the chance to take it.

Of course now the question is, if Conor only wants to fight Nate and Nate only wants to fight Conor... Why not just let them fight? Who gives a fuck if someone misses a press conference?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 23, 2016)

Pretty good (but lengthy) article about this whole debacle -

The UFC Is Making A Huge Mistake With Conor McGregor


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 25, 2016)

Mcgregor back in UFC 200.... Again. For now. Until they take it back again. This whole thing has made thier organization look like a shit show. 

BREAKING! Conor McGregor is back on UFC 200 card | BJPenn.com UFC Fight News & Videos


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 25, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> Mcgregor back in UFC 200.... Again. For now. Until they take it back again. This whole thing has made thier organization look like a shit show.
> 
> BREAKING! Conor McGregor is back on UFC 200 card | BJPenn.com UFC Fight News & Videos



So disappointed in how Dana runs this company - so many different ways he is turning it WWF (I refuse to say WWE) like in both how it is promoted and the behind the scenes drama.

Side note - has anyone noticed that Joe Rogan's physical transformation into Dana's doppelgänger is now near complete?


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 25, 2016)

And I called it.
Shit. Show. 

Dana: Conor Isn’t Telling The Truth… ‘He’s Not On UFC 200… Fight’s OFF’


----------



## AWP (Apr 25, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So disappointed in how Dana runs this company - so many different ways he is turning it WWF (I refuse to say WWE) like in both how it is promoted and the behind the scenes drama.
> 
> Side note - has anyone noticed that Joe Rogan's physical transformation into Dana's doppelgänger is now complete?



I've said that about UFC/ WWE for years. It is like he and Vince go back and forth reinventing the wheel and stealing ideas.

Rogan's hilarious in person, FWIW. I recommend his stand up shows.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 25, 2016)

McGregor is quickly becoming a crumb in my book! He needs to move on and quit playing games before he starts losing supporters.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 25, 2016)

Agoge said:


> McGregor is quickly becoming a crumb in my book! He needs to move on and quit playing games before he starts losing supporters.




He played a game and by the looks of things, may have won. He is in Iceland currently training and didn't want to be distracted from said training.  He has already cited the media circus from his last fight may have contributed to his loss.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 25, 2016)

Crusader74 said:


> He played a game and by the looks of things, may have won. He is in Iceland currently training and didn't want to be distracted from said training.  He has already cited the media circus from his last fight may have contributed to his loss.



I hope so...because I like his fighting, but I have grown tired of his media game. Maybe it's because I'm getting older..., but I like the *hype* less and less now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 1, 2016)

I don't watch Colin Cowherd enough to have an opinion on this, but for those who do...agree/disagree?


----------



## amlove21 (May 3, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don't watch Colin Cowherd enough to have an opinion on this, but for those who do...agree/disagree?


That is a great, GREAT point. Holy shit. That changes this conversation almost completely for me. 

I LOVED grantland.com and Bill Simmons- read his stuff for years. Decades, actually. And you he did essentially the same thing and was wiped clean from the social conscious with the wave of a well manicured hand. 

Conor might have made another bad decision on which fight to take.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 21, 2016)

Well,

Things were different this time around.

Conor pulled it off at 170. 3 knockdowns against Diaz. Diaz with only 1 take down - too little, too late.

Seems McGregor got a little smarter and trained a little harder this time around. If there's going to be a 3rd rematch, Diaz should come down to Conor's weight class this time and then we'll see how that pans out.

Even though it was by decision, judge for yourself who's the worse for wear....post fight conference.


----------



## AWP (Aug 21, 2016)

That was an excellent fight.


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 21, 2016)

Great fight. So glad I was able to watch it live on AFN. 

I doubt there will be a third fight. McGergor won and doesn't have a reason to fight him again. This whole Diaz business has been an 8 month detour on his original conquest to be the first person to ever hold a belt at 2 weight classes. I think this is a huge testament to his ability, a confidence boost for him, and a warning to others. 

I hope his next fight is for the lightweight belt. Then he'll either have to defend the featherweight belt or give it it.


----------



## Sendero (Aug 21, 2016)

I thought it was a great fight and there will be a third fight in my opinion.  The UFC is into making big fights and this is a big fight. The PPV numbers on this will be close to or over a million I bet.  That's big numbers for a UFC PPV.

One of the fights of the year, I really enjoyed it and admired both guys digging deep for the win.


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 22, 2016)

For the second time on the same page, but months apart, I'll say "Called it." Lol

"Dana says Conor has two options — either fight Aldo or surrender his title to him — or cut weight to 155 and fight Eddie Alvarez for the lightweight title."

White Gives McGregor Two Options, Neither Are A Diaz Trilogy


----------



## Centermass (Aug 22, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> "Dana says Conor has two options — either fight Aldo or surrender his title to him — or cut weight to 155 and fight Eddie Alvarez for the lightweight title."
> 
> White Gives McGregor Two Options, Neither Are A Diaz Trilogy



As for the weight, pretty sure McGregor's plan was to do that all along. 

As for Aldo, guess pip squeak wants his 2nd whooping first, before Diaz gets another shot.  :die:


----------



## Sendero (Aug 22, 2016)

I'd like to watch the Alvarez fight and see if McGregor can win two belts in two weight classes.  Aldo fight doesn't interest me much as a fan but I understand why you make the fight. Aldo was dominate for a long time.

I'm sticking with "they'll do a 3rd fight"  . The first one Conor lost and the 2nd went to decision and was an instant classic. Why not a 3rd?


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 22, 2016)

Defend against Aldo. That will eliminate the only current viable challenge to McGregor at Featherweight. So long as he wins decisively, go back up to 155 and take on Alvarez. Give Alvarez one defense to make him a "legit" champ. Then make the super fight.


----------

